# Yet another art thread...



## Kajittou (Sep 13, 2007)

At the moment I think I'll just start off with one pencil drawing, though there shall soon be many more bits of art to add. I quite enjoy drawing D&D characters. They always have lots of fun stuff.   

Just finished this one today... my latest character, Zenovia, a ranger/dervish.







C&C always much appreciated.


----------



## Meloncov (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a beutriful rendering. The only problem I can see is that the lighting seems incosistent; in the armor, the brights are very strong and the darks very dark. However, the face has fairly little value range.


----------



## Lalato (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice.  The only thing I would suggest is the addition of some kind of shadow on the ground...  to give the image a sense of place.

Other than that... EXCELLENT!  

--sam


----------



## Kajittou (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for your responses- a shadow on the ground is a good idea, I have added that. =] I kind of intended the differences in value range on the different surfaces, though. Her skin is much lighter than her armor in color, after all.

And another!

Arothi, Jaebrin Favored Soul


----------

